# Pocket Hunter with camo micarta



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a pocket Hunter with camo micarta grips... extremely accurate, meaning everything lines up properly and you can hold it very steady in the hand while aiming with even the heaviest of bands... this one will help to keep the pot full!

Finger thumb support grip, hammer grip, forks up or to the side... any hold or orientation will do. Covert sized yet full size power... what more can be said?!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice Bill !

Been busy I see


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very cool shooter!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely slingshot there Bill. Sold is it?

sean


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool and looks really efficacious. I like it, even the black colour is aggressive and gives power to it. Then your style is distinctive Bill.


----------



## TonyRATH (Jan 1, 2012)

Very cool, wouldn't be out of place in a special forces militry kit! looks hard

cheers Tony


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you going to make more of these how Much will they sell for ?? As in to say I want one..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is the ultimate in a hunting slingshot right there. And it is really beautiful. If I were a serious hunter, this is what I'd want.

. . . another great job, Bill. You have the concept down pat.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!! Another truly beautiful slingshot from the MAN!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a great shape!
My favorite home-made is a boardcut with a doubled grip like that (ok, not like that, mine's ugly







). It's a very stable shape to hold.
Love this one!!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

speechless


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys... it was a semi-experimental model in that the handle shape with pinky hole alternative and the rest of the grip sized for use with gloves if neccessary... plus I needed to check out hammer grip viability etc... so this one was "born".

It hasn't been sold as it is a prototype... but if someone wants it I'll tell a little more about it. It's core is 1/2" thick carbon reinforced ballistic grade G10, the pins are phenolic rod for no magnetic signature on this slingshot and the scales are a special camo canvas micarta. I have it real smooth feeling in the hand right now... as that's how I personally prefer it but with some rough sand paper and 5 minutes you can have that rougher feel if you like. Anyway, since this is a prototype and not a production piece, so measurements aren't absolutely perfect then first PM with $65 can have it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sold

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407779,-157.748154


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407863,-157.748231


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope you build more already sent you a Post so PM me when you build more see if I can work it into my buget the working mans wage LOL but yea I will start saving my $$ change jar.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That one is real class, very nice.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

ooohhh, nice!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Another winner Bill,good job as usual


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

really nice work bill, yes beautiful. every time you put up new ss's i keep staring at them.


----------



## Big d (Dec 13, 2012)

Is very cool yes how do I order one ?


----------

